# Resources > Literature >  Museum Registration Methods - 5th Edition released

## Paul Brewin

The new Museum Registration Methods (MRM 5) publication was just released at the 2010 AAM meeting on Los Angeles. This is the 5th edition and is historically known as the "registrars bible" . It is an excellent encyclopedic reference to the various collection care issues we are faced with as museum professionals each day. It is also a good reference point to other sources of written materials on many of the subjects.

To purchase this publication you can go on-line at:
http://iweb.aam-us.org/Purchase/Prod...duct_code=I270

For more information go onto the Amazon link and click on the "look inside" logo to find view the table of contents, authors bios, and other content listed within the publication:
http://www.amazon.com/Museum-Registr.../dp/1933253150

There are additional links being created to this publication as a on-line reference source. This contact information will be provided as it is made available in the future.

The Packing and Crating Chapter was co-authored by current PACCIN Chair Brent Powell, past PACIN Chair John Molini and currrent PACCIN Publications Committee Chair T. Ashley McGrew.

----------

